# What do you guys think about the new Van Morrison/Clapton tune?



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

It's pretty much what I would expect of Clapton at this stage of his career. Don't get me wrong--I'm not a Clapton hater, but there was nothing in there that surprised me (so, I guess I'm NOT disappointed!)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The guy is 75. Having issues with arthritis and all that. I'll cut him some slack.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Made it to 1:24. Never been in a band that couldn't cover that in a couple tries.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Haven't heard it... still now, as I post a reply I have not heard the song. I have no pressing need. Making any comment about the Lockdown, COVID, masks... anything related to this whole thing opens you up to social and/or political criticism. People are dying... like, for real dying, and medicine... SCIENCE has said we need measures in place. To record/release this song is incendiary. (100% my opinion)


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Extremely disappointed in the message. They have a lot of influence and this just encourages people to not follow the health guidelines. As far as the song itself, what do people expect? The song was not made to entertain. It was made to send a message. It is quite effective at that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Video starting at the lead


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Clapton's voice sounds great. His playing subtle and in the pocket along with the rest of the band. The lyrics by Van the Man, are on point and timely.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Made it to 1:24. Never been in a band that couldn't cover that in a couple tries.


Now you can honestly say you write better songs than Van Morrison


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm disappointed.


and rightly so


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Now you can honestly say you write better songs than Van Morrison


Dang! I hope _Zombie Hunt _gets the same mileage as_ Brown Eyed Girl_.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it's awful. I said on TGP that if this is the best Clapton and Morrison can do, they should both retire. It's crap like this that causes people of a certain political persuasion to say, "I'm a free person. I'll do what I like and damn the rest of you." That's all we need in these dark days, where people are dropping like flies every day around the world. I honestly sometimes think we are in the new Dark Ages.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guessing what the next line was gonna be was the only thing that held my interest during the minute or so that I listened to it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Message aside, that song is lame. Basically a stock blues with crappy lyrics....I'm sure Van whipped those off in about 10 minutes LOL


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Underwhelming. The song doesn't manage to build the emotion to "Stand and Deliver" its message. It came across as weak to me. Hard to deliver a statement song with less raw emotion than a tounge-in-cheek humourous BB King track


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very, very meh and the lyrics are dumb.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Meh

I can't say I've heard anything from either of them that I've enjoyed in a very long time. I didn't even pay attention to the lyrics.

I've had long conversations with another music geek friend and we agree that every songwriter/musician has an expiry date. A lot of them keep plugging along (which is fine), but like that jar at the back of the fridge, you're probably not interested in what's inside.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! I can’t believe how many people are so quick to dis popular musicians. I think the song sucks but because of its message. If the song was on any of their early albums would there be the same criticism? It certainly wasn’t great musically but it it wasn’t as bad as the criticism I see here.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Wow! I can’t believe how many people are so quick to dis popular musicians. I think the song sucks but because of its message. If the song was on any of their early albums would there be the same criticism? It certainly wasn’t great musically but it it wasn’t as bad as the criticism I see here.


If 1994 Clapton sang that song, with 1966 Clapton playing the leads over a less cheerful mix, it would have been a much more effective sales pitch for Van's message.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Brutal. All of it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the word their UK brethren use for that is 'shite'.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"Elvis and the Beatles -- they've seen better days
Better off to burn out than to fade away."

-- *Steve Taylor* _Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's _







[Chorus]
Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, the queen is losing face
Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, a national disgrace

It's the middle of the night at the London shrine
Could have been the janitor, could have been divine
Someone said the thermostat never did work
Now we've got the temperature going berserk

[Chorus]

Celebrities, statesmen, history's elite
They're dripping in the hallways, they're starting to secrete
They're pouring out the pores, they're shrinking on the spot
Someone take a photograph, get 'em while they're hot

Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, the president looks alarmed
Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, a general's been disarmed

Feverish at Fleet Street, story of the year
"Get the Facts, House of Wax Photo Souvenir"
"Shameful" Says the Times. "Maybe Done By Vandals"
Panic on Wall Street, put your stock in candles

I thought I heard a ghost say
"had my hands in my pockets on the Judgment Day
Nobody told me there's fire in the hole
Had the world by the tail but I lost my soul"

Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, a rock & roll hotel
Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, they're blending very well

Elvis and the Beatles have seen a better day
Better off to burn out than to melt away
Dylan may be fillin' the puddle they designed
Is it gonna take a miracle to make up his mind?

Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, athletes on the floor
Meltdown at Madame Tussaud's, they're running out the door

Bad boy McEnroe couldn't keep his cool
Now he's with the rest of 'em, wading in the pool
"Howard Hughes, Billionaire" says the written guide
Pity that his assets have all been liquefied

"Celebrity status only got in the way
Had my hands in my pockets on the Judgment Day
You can't take it with you, there's fire in the hole
Had the world by the tail but I lost my soul"

[Chorus]

Down in the dungeon, the Chamber of Horrors
Look at all the criminals soften to the cores
They're mixing with the head of state floating down the lane
Good, bad, there they go down the same drain


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wear a diaper on my face, 
To save the human race

I need some more lyrics but it's a start.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> I wear a diaper on my face,
> To save the human race
> 
> I need some more lyrics but it's a start.


Capo 2

Am
I wear a diaper on my face.
............Dm
Gonna save the human race.
........Am..........................................Em
But all they do is sit around and cry.

Guess I'll keep on tryin.

But it seems they ain't a buyin.

All they do is sit around and cry.

Well one time I had a life.
I even had a job.
Went out every day.
To pay my way.
But the virus got to me.
Now I'm miserable as can be.
And all I do is sit around and cry.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Em7#5 on "cry" I think...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like this Clapton. shook off the 70s by this point. killer rig. loose rehearsal still sounds good and looks like theyre enjoying themselves


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I like this Clapton. shook off the 70s by this point. killer rig. loose rehearsal still sounds good and looks like theyre enjoying themselves


This is the high water mark, post-Layla, for me: 




His blues work on From the Cradle, was his best since Beano and Layla, and he hasn't touched it since.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What a plodding piece of crap. I've heard high school bands that rocked better than this. The flatlining dynamics, the uninspired solo and fills, the disinterested sounding vocal delivery. The keys are buried pretty deep in the mix and the bass is too muddy, and both might be trying to swing it, but who can be sure?

As for the fundraising, at least sound like your heart is in it or it just sounds like a tax write-off.









Eric Clapton, Van Morrison Release Controversial Anti-Lockdown Song ‘Stand And Deliver’


Legendary rock musicians Eric Clapton and Van Morrison are under fire for teaming up on an anti-COVID lockdown song, titled "Stand and Deliver". The blues-inspired track was written by Morrison in support of his Save Live Music campaign, and the song is performed by Clapton, and debuted online...




etcanada.com


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Mooh 

LOL. Your vitriol made me laugh. Scathing critique. Loved it just for its style. But agree as well. It's a kinda pathetic contrivance.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe if Van the Man had sung the song....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> This is the high water mark, post-Layla, for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that tour stop at Maple Leaf Gardens mid-90's. Jimmy Vaughan opened.

100% agree his best Blues since his early days.

Probably my favorite... although Blues Before Sunrise kicks too!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The high point on that album for me was Reconsider Baby.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> Saw that tour stop at Maple Leaf Gardens mid-90's. Jimmy Vaughan opened.
> 
> 100% agree his best Blues since his early days.
> 
> Probably my favorite... although Blues Before Sunrise kicks too!!


Mom and Dad got me that album on cassette when I was a toddler.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I could sad at how old I w


cboutilier said:


> Mom and Dad got me that album on cassette when I was a toddler.


I could be sad at how old I was when you were a "toddler", or be happy your parents didn't give you a copy of _"The Sign_" by Ace of Base. It's still Christmas, I'll go with the latter.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> I could sad at how old I w
> 
> I could be sad at how old I was when you were a "toddler", or be happy your parents didn't give you a copy of _"The Sign_" by Ace of Base. It's still Christmas, I'll go with the latter.


Dad never played guitar, but they started grooming me from day one. I was named after Colin James, and then raised on April Wine, Clapton, SRV, and all of Brent Mason's studio wizardry on the 80s-90s honky-tonk country stuff.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

What an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Van & Eric owe nobody an explanation.
It’s there version of a protest song in the era of CONTROLLED MEDIA. 
Yes there’s a virus .
It’s the politics that is of great concern.
Need I point out our clown of a leader?
I take nothing but positive vibes from this journeyman effort to speak out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Dad never played guitar, but they started grooming me from day one.


Taken down to the Crossroads on day two .. lol


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Laughing out loud at all the self-proclaimed music critics on this one, . As if they have somehow reached and surpassed all that Clapton has achieved over his lifetime of musical contributions. All these basement players with their infinite wisdom and deep insight of a guitar, vocal and entertainment icon,...one of which they will never come close to being. More 🌭s here than Costco pushes in a year.

I like the tune and respect their views on the current situation,... there is some truth and wisdom within the lyrical content,... but one would have to disregard much of the mainstream media to recognize it. 

*“Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free.”*

― Ronald Reagan


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mooh said:


> What a plodding piece of crap. I've heard high school bands that rocked better than this. The flatlining dynamics, the uninspired solo and fills, the disinterested sounding vocal delivery. The keys are buried pretty deep in the mix and the bass is too muddy, and both might be trying to swing it, but who can be sure?
> 
> As for the fundraising, at least sound like your heart is in it or it just sounds like a tax write-off.
> 
> ...


Well, if they could have recorded the tune at a top notch studio the quality you're looking for would have been there,... but you know,... with this 🔒- down and everything, 🤥


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh no, the CAPS and *bold quotes *are out! Freedom, freedom, give me freedom. The ‘mainstream media’ (like the one I heard this song on) are . . .


*CAPS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> Oh no, the CAPS and *bold quotes *are out! Freedom, freedom, give me freedom. The ‘mainstream media’ (like the one I heard this song on) are . . .
> 
> 
> *CAPS!!!!!!!!!*


Ostrich-Man? 🐣 ,... is that you?, 🦄 + 🌈 + ⛅ = 🇨🇦🐑,... ultimately resulting in 🇨🇳, 🇰🇵, 🇷🇺, etc.,... rudimentary math really. History, has shown this equations accuracy thousands of times over,... true story.

Look Ma,... no caps!,


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess it was inevitable LOL


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Ostrich-Man? 🐣 ,... is that you?, 🦄 + 🌈 + ⛅ = 🇨🇦🐑,... ultimately resulting in 🇨🇳, 🇰🇵, 🇷🇺, etc..
> 
> Look Ma,... no caps!,


As predictable and tired as the song this thread is about! 😁


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I thought it was dead boring ... just like all these other 60's acts that are still around .. example: The Rolling Stones .. none of them have produced good fresh tunes in the last 30? years .. at least ... next ..


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Fred Gifford said:


> I thought it was dead boring ... just like all these other 60's acts that are still around .. example: The Rolling Stones .. none of them have produced good fresh tunes in the last 30? years .. at least ... next ..


Careful now,... that is a fairly broad statement.🙊


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> Careful now,... that is a fairly broad statement.🙊


don't get me wrong, I just watched the Eric Clapton bio "Life in 12 Bars" and was floored by the amount of brilliant music that this guy created over a period of many decades, hugely talented ... my point was that I feel a lot of the 60's acts have been resting on their laurels for a long, long time .. same show year after year after year ... I did not mean to discredit any acts ... only my opinion


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Fred Gifford said:


> don't get me wrong, I just watched the Eric Clapton bio "Life in 12 Bars" and was floored by the amount of brilliant music that this guy created over a period of many decades, hugely talented ... my point was that I feel a lot of the 60's acts have been resting on their laurels for a long, long time .. same show year after year after year ... I did not mean to discredit any acts ... only my opinion


Many of these individuals are now into their early to mid seventies and suffering from various health issues. Father time is cruel and will take its toll on all of us at some point. I think after you reach a certain age there is less steam in the tank and the drive to write lessens as well. But that is ok with me as I grew up as a teenager with all those 60's acts and was fortunate enough to see them live many times over when at their peak. Today I do not expect them to release 2 or even 1 album of new material each year as I am fully content to see them perform the many hits of the past. I feel they have earned the right to glide along on their decades of previously released material,... they still seem to sell out concert venues when touring and in my experience the fans are anywhere from the twenties to seventies in age. That in itself speaks volumes of their impact on the masses over the decades of perfecting the craft of song writing.


----------

